# Dry Camp toilet choices



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dry camp no well or septic and out house is out of the question.
What type of incinerating units are out there and the plus and minus of using them. Installation and up keep and any assorted problems.
Cost of complete unit and install with degree of difficulty.

Thanks


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composting_toilet

Popular choice with folks I know. Maybe it would work for you?


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Compost is more than I need thinking towards incineration unit will have limited use.
I am not off the grid, will be used deer and turkey season.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Honey bucket. Rather crude but line a 5 gallon bucket with a bag, decent seat and your off to the races.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Joel/AK said:


> Honey bucket. Rather crude but line a 5 gallon bucket with a bag, decent seat and your off to the races.


Add a scoop of the good kitty litter before and after the business and you can give the bag a double dose.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel/AK said:


> Honey bucket. Rather crude but line a 5 gallon bucket with a bag, decent seat and your off to the races.


This is what I do camping. I thought he wanted something a little more "civilized". lol


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

feedinggrounds said:


> Add a scoop of the good kitty litter before and after the business and you can give the bag a double dose.


That's a good idea. Or lime or even cedar bedding.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> That's a good idea. Or lime or even cedar bedding.


The fancy odor control stuff is the bomb for the bomb! Deer camp cooking is good.
It is exactly what it is made to do, nasty cats anyway....wish my wife did not have one.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Incinerating way to expensive might go with a illegal outhouse.
I meant to say a close blind with a basement.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Shovel.

If you don't want to leave any "waste" behind at camp you could always wag bag it. Wag bags are approved for landfill disposal. Honey bucket and poo powder are another option. Sounds like public land camp?

4wd trail users have resorted to the wag bag poo powder route due to anti access/closure groups. I prefer the wag bags because they are easier to contain and dispose of.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Rent a porta John.the last time I rented one it was $125.00 per month.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

An outhouse with a holding tank is legal in all the areas I know of. If not, just put it in a place where it can't be seen by the public. If you use a holding tank, if you put some holes in the bottom (or better yet have it bottomless) then you won't have to mess with it much with occasional use. I dug my pit deep, sunk a plastic barrel in the hole. 20 years later and I've never had to mess with it. Nobody will ever inspect the bottom LOL. I put a cup of lime in the hole once in a while and that's it. I also built it in the corner of my back porch so I don't have walk through the snow and rain to get to it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Look up "Luggable Loo" and try that if you don't mind a 5 gallon bucket. I bought my wife one for Christmas once and she loves it in the popup camper.

I prefer a set up similar to this one I found on the site. That would be perfect!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's a review on the Loo....they sell for around $20 and then you have to buy the bags...

https://thetinylife.com/3-year-review-on-the-luggable-loo/


----------

